# I would like to shoot at a deer this year with my .44 mag



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey all,
I have decided that I would like to try my hand at handgun hunting this year. I already have a Smith and Wesson model 29 Classic with a 6.5" barrel and full lug. I am also a reloader.

I guess I have 2 questions. First, what loads do you recommend for NC size (small) deer. I have shot this gun a lot and the heavy loads (240 gr. and up) are ridiculously painful to shoot. I know I am a recoil wuss. I have really taken a liking to shooting the 200 grain bullets in this gun. Even when loaded to max, they are very easy to shoot. Is 200 grains too small for deer?

Part 2: I would like to set it up with a scope and would like your recommendations as well. What magnifiaction, fixed or variable, brand, etc. What is the longest distance one would consider with a set up like this? Provided, of course, that one has spent ample time at the range and knows what they are capable of.

Looking forward to your replies.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Robert,
My experience is limited to one gun/scope combo. As far as loads go, I think that you'll find that most who shoot handguns for deer tend to load up, rather than down. While, as has been said many times before, almost any load will kill a deer when placed correctly, we owe it to ourselves and our quarry to leave as little room for error as possible. I have used 240 gr SWC's, 300 gr TC hard cast, and 300 gr XTP's all with good success,achieving full penetration every time. I find that in my particular gun, SWC's give the best accuracy. I use a 2X Leupold LER scope, and have never felt the need for anything more powerful. I limit my shooting to 100 yds or slightly more. I find that while accuracy is quite good, the amount of holdover after @110 yds is unacceptable for hunting big game.
[siteimg]1292[/siteimg]
The five shot group shown was at 100 yds, with 240 gr SWC's over 22 grains of H-110. That load might be too hot for your Smith and Wesson, so please check the load manuals before attempting to duplicate any load you see on the net, or anywhere else. Shoot well, Burl


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I too have taken a deer or two with the 44, and really like to hunt with my handguns. With the 44, the 180-200gr bullets will work fine if you take broadside shots. These bullets tend to be on the softer side, so don't try to hit a lot of bone. I tend to go with the heaver bullets for deer. The 240gr partition bullet loaded to 1150-1200fps will work fine for deer. The S&W29's don't really like to have a steady diet of hot loads. Put a 2X scope on your gun, or a red dot and have 100yds as your max. The 44 is a great one for hunting, but after 100yds or so, drop and energy are becoming a factor. If you want more than 100yds, get a contender.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Whelen35 said:


> The S&W29's don't really like to have a steady diet of hot loads.


What does this mean? How dare you talk smack about my Dirty Harry special! :beer:

Can someone please tell me what the deal is with hard cast bullets? What are the pros and cons?

Thanks and keep it coming!

Robert


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

With a hard cast bullet, I shoot to breack down the animal, eg a shot through the frount sholders. I want bone fragments to help with the bringing down process. Also a hard cast will go from stem to stern if you need to do this. A expanding bullet likely will not. Also, the lighter expanding bullets will likely go through one sholder bone, but not exit. The expanding bullet will expand some if the shot is in the ribs, a cast will act like a solid and just punch a hole in and out. After having taken a few deer with both types of bullets, I tend to like the 240gr and up expanding bullets, and will typ for a going away quartering shot where I enter the ribs and exit out the off sholder joint. I have found for me, the hard casts work well if you brake down the animal, but if bone is not hit, it takes them a bit longer to go down than the expanding bullets. As to the S&W 29, I have had several, and most have been shot to death. I like them, but now I shoot my 29's with lighter than max loads, and leave the thumpers to my rugers. I still put a few thousand rounds through the 29's a year, so I do like them a bit.


----------



## Hangfire (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm thinking of a .44 mag this year for hunting back-up and possible hunting with in the future. I've really been looking at the S&W 629 to fit the bill.

Are you guys saying that the Ruger .44 mag is a better firearm than the S&W 629?


----------

